# Protecting Wiper motor from rain/weather



## marsh28 (Dec 2, 2010)

I have a wiper motor that controls a coffin that lifts the lid up and down. I am using LOR and will be running a light show throughout Halloween and want to use the wiper motor whenever the show is running. The wiper and power source were both purchased through Monster Guts (who, are by the way, an awesome company). Should I be concerned about waterproofing the motor/power unit for inclement weather? If so, anyone have any suggestions about how to protect the motor and power source? Thanks.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

The motors do fine in cold and rain, it's the power connections you need to keep dry.
I use heat shrink tubing (the type with hot melt glue inside) to seal my connections.
You can do the same thing with a little lectrical tape and RTV or silicone seal.

On the AC side, I use ziplock bags and electrical or duct tape.


----------



## marsh28 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I'll probably opt for the zip lock bag solution.


----------



## lostskeleton (Aug 30, 2011)

The motor will be fine if its not submerged but RTV is awesome for the connectors. Just make sure you are not plugging any holes you might need for heat to escape.


----------

